#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Rezidivierende Harnwegsinfekte beim kind >

## bambussprosse

Hallo,
meine Tochter leidet seit Anfang desJahres unter wiederkehrenden Blasenéntzündungen.
Sie kommen in immer kürzeren Abständen.
Sie bekam schon 2x Cefuroxim und 2x Cefachlor.
Manchmal kamen wir auch ohne AB aus.
Sie muss dann viel trinken und Sitzbäder machen .
Sie lokalisiert die Schmerzen mehr im äusseren Bereich ,da es ihr beim Duschen dann auch brennt.
Manchmal waren die Symptome richtig akut und es konnte kaum ein auffälliger Befund im Urin nachgewiesen werden.
Dann wiederrum war gerade alles darin zu finden.
Die letzte Ab -GAbe liegt gerade mal 5 Tage zurück(dauerte insgesamt 10 Tage) und schon wieder hat sie Beschwerden.
Der Stix zeigt massenhaft Leukos,Spur Eiweiß und eine Spur Hämoglobin.
Nitrit ist nicht positiv.
Beim letzten Infekt konnten E-Colie nachgewiesen werden die empfindlich gegen Cefachlor waren.
Der Apotheker meinte ich solle auch mal an eine Pilzinfektion denken und wenn noch E-Coli dabei sind gäbe es spezielle Salben. Welche hat ermir nicht verraten.
Was kann ich noch tun.
Sind Cranberrie Kps. bei Kindern geeignet?
Cotrim verträgt sie nicht.Was kann man als Dauertherapie denn noch geben.
Ist es nicht auch gefährlich so oft das gleich Mittel zu geben ( Cefachlor)
Es wurden noch keine Blasenspiegelung oder ähnliches gemacht,da sie sich in einem schwierigen Alter befindet.
Ich hab etwas Bedenken wegen dem Hämoglobin und Eiweiß im Urin..Sollte ich ihr mal Blut abnehmen lassen?
Meine Tochter ist 10 und ist in Betreuung eines Kinderarztes. Einmal gingen wir zu einem Urologen der ihr nichts verschreiben wollte obwohl sie akute Beschwerden hatte.Er hat mir aber geraten diese Untersuchungen machen zu lassen ,da ich auch an einen Tumor denken muss...
Was soll ich bzw kann ich tun 
Vielen Dank
Bambussprosse

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Bambusprosse,
ich möchte dich zu sehr verunsichern, aber das im Urin deiner  kleinen Tochter Eiweiß ist, solltest du  es vom   Urologen abkären lassen. Ich denke es ist nichts schlimmes. Nichts was einfach nur vom Facharzt betreut werden müsste. Antibiotika, waren schon die richtige Therapie soweit ich es beurteilen kann.
Mach dir keine Soprgen.
LG Ilona :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## bambussprosse

Dank für die Antwort,
ich habe mir am Anfang auch immer Gedanken wegen dem Protein gemacht,welches nachweisbar war.
Der Urologe hat mir aber mehr Angst gemacht wegen den roten Blutkörperchen.
Ich muss sagen im Moment klappt es gut mit Cranberies..und viel trinken. 
LG
b.s  :Smiley:

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
schön, das es mit Cranberries und viel trinken klappt. Freut mich.
Lass es aber bitte weiter untersuchen.
Liebe Grüße
Ilona

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Bambussprosse, 
wie alt ist Deine Tochter? Hat sie auch schon fieberhafte Harnwegsinfekte gehabt? Kann sie ihre Blase komplett (Restharnfrei in der Sonographie des Urologen) entleeren? 
Bei häufigeren Infekten sollten eher die Harnwege funktionell und anatomisch abgeklärt werden, denn den Infekten immer hinterherzulaufen, ohne dass bekannt wäre, woher diese rühren könnten ist kein gutes Konzept. 
Dass im Urin bei einem Infekt (Leukos!) auch Erys und Eiweiß sind ist nicht ungewöhnlich, das würde mich eher weniger beunruhigen. 
Sprich doch mal den Urologen darauf an, woher seiner Meinung nach die Infekte kommen, 
gruß, logiker

----------


## bambussprosse

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Info..das beruhigt mich etwas.Zumal im Moment eine Ruhephase ist(3x auf Holz Klopf)
Die Infekte verlaufen ohne Fieber und sind eigentlich erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres gehäuft aufgetreten.
Beim Urologen wurde durch den Ultraschall bestätigt ,dass sie die Blase vollständig entleert- war während eines akuten Infektes.
Sie ist 11 Jahre alt und hatte halt vorher so gut wie nie Probleme.
Mich hat die Äusserung des Urologen getroffen als er halt meinte ich solle an einen Tumopr denken.
Ich weiß jetzt halt nicht ob er das nur gesagt hat ,weil ich Bedenken hinsichtlich der Untersuchungen geäussert habe.
Der Kinderarzt meinte das wäre an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
Ich kontrolliere immer wieder mal den Urin-der ist zur Zeit ausser 1+ Leuko soweit unauffällig.
Ich will ein pupertierendes Mädchen nicht unbedingt mit diesen doch recht intimen und schmerzhaften Untersuchungen quälen.... 
LG
b.s

----------


## hannibal

Dein Urologe weiß nicht weiter und sagt, du sollst an einen Tumor denken. Würde ich jetzt auch als überflüssig sehen.Ein paar Leukos sind in Ordnung.
Blasenentzündungen gerade bei Mädchen sind noch normal.
Kontrolliere ruhig den Urin weiter, wenn sie Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen bekommt, sollte sie schon dem Arzt vorgestellt werden.
Sie soll sich  warm halten und viel Trinken .
LG
Ilona

----------

